#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча форумчан Улан-Удэ

## Dorje Dugarov

Предлагаю забабахать пирушку (пуджу), посидеть понимаешь зеленым чаем побаловаться!

----------

Дифо (26.08.2012), Топпер- (21.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.08.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Предлагаю забабахать пирушку (пуджу), посидеть понимаешь зеленым чаем побаловаться!


Поздно написали - уже уехал.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (21.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

дааа.... с таким персонажем было бы просто великолепно

----------

Bob (21.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Вы мясо есть не будете, пирушка не задастся, кто с вами только чай гонять будет?

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.08.2012), Дифо (26.08.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Вы мясо есть не будете, пирушка не задастся, кто с вами только чай гонять будет?


Ну я тоже в последние 27 дней как считал мясо не ем ,арбузы  пошли чем не мясо -красное и железа много .

----------

Аньезка (22.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

тссс.... вы только не сдавайте меня... буузы поедим втихаря, шучу

да просто бы в реале познакомится, а то сидим понимаешь по квартиркам, а не деле встретится то не сложно вроде, главное захотеть
хотя я многих лично знаю, но многих и не знаю

----------

Дифо (26.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

На день города можно в 7,8,9 сентября я  там должен быть в это время.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

На день города опасно, можем не сдержаться и напиться пива, как это принято на нашем городском празднике, под влиянием истерии и массового экстаза.

----------

Дифо (26.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.08.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> На день города опасно, можем не сдержаться и напиться пива, как это принято на нашем городском празднике, под влиянием истерии и массового экстаза.


Так без этого Улан-Удэ считается самым пьющим городом в Сибири ,а на день основания  может перейти в  категорию самый пьющий город мира на 3 дня и  все.Так давайте  покажем пример остальным авось не  прибьют камнями  за то что будем единственными непьющими в  этот день .

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012), Дифо (26.08.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Пора, Дорджо, в Тхераваду перекрещиваться. От мяса отрекаешься, от пива отрекаешься  :Smilie:  Лучше бы серчем сделал да практику откорректировал. Тогда, глядишь, и болеть перестанешь

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> тссс.... вы только не сдавайте меня... буузы поедим втихаря, шучу
> 
> да просто бы в реале познакомится, а то сидим понимаешь по квартиркам, а не деле встретится то не сложно вроде, главное захотеть
> хотя я многих лично знаю, но многих и не знаю


Дордже, а можно вопрос: если в Улан-Удэ не есть мясо, что там вообще можно есть????

----------

Дифо (26.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Дордже, а можно вопрос: если в Улан-Удэ не есть мясо, что там вообще можно есть????


Честно... очень туго. Открываю холодильник и блин поесть нечего.
Сижу жую рис отварной.

Но у меня есть мотивация... надо похудеть.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Так без этого Улан-Удэ считается самым пьющим городом в Сибири ,а на день основания  может перейти в  категорию самый пьющий город мира на 3 дня и  все.Так давайте  покажем пример остальным авось не  прибьют камнями  за то что будем единственными непьющими в  этот день .


Я уже на одном празднике как то не пил один.
Потом меня обвинили что это я все подстроил, и мол водку всем купил (и чуть ли в рот им её налил).

А вобще, не пить это очень хорошо. Я конечно же никогда не злоупотреблял и за мной не водилась привязанность к алкоголю, но вот исключил её совсем из жизни (на ганапудже только одну рюмку красного вина употребляю)... ну месяц полтора назад дал волю и сто грамм виски выпил. Вобщем так то хорошо, без неё совсем.

----------


## Аньезка

Дордже, для похудения нужно меньше сладкого и мучного. А также вообще поменьше есть (по потребностям, а не просто так). Мясо тут, имхо, не первостепенно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Дордже, для похудения нужно меньше сладкого и мучного. А также вообще поменьше есть (по потребностям, а не просто так). Мясо тут, имхо, не первостепенно.


честно методику совсем не знаю

мне сегодня кардиолог позвонил и сказал что в сентябре меня положат на обследование и типо лечение
хотят полечить мою гипертонию

----------

Дифо (26.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Честно... очень туго. Открываю холодильник и блин поесть нечего.
> Сижу жую рис отварной.
> 
> Но у меня есть мотивация... надо похудеть.


Не надо так себя мучать. Рис какой-то.... Сама его не терплю. Как говорится, самая лучшая диета: "Девушки, надо просто меньше жрать!"

----------

Буль (23.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> честно методику совсем не знаю
> 
> мне сегодня кардиолог позвонил и сказал что в сентябре меня положат на обследование и типо лечение
> хотят полечить мою гипертонию


Фигня всё это. Займитесь физкультурой лучше.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вот физкультурой и спортом я сейчас не могу, у меня мозг лопнет... надо вес чуток согнать, давление нормализовать а там и вновь спортом занятся.
раньше девушки восхищались моим спортивным телосложением, торсом... много сердец так разбил. А сейчас наел живот, даже наклонится не могу... сразу голова болит.

----------


## Аньезка

> вот физкультурой и спортом я сейчас не могу, у меня мозг лопнет... надо вес чуток согнать, давление нормализовать а там и вновь спортом занятся.
> раньше девушки восхищались моим спортивным телосложением, торсом... много сердец так разбил. А сейчас наел живот, даже наклонится не могу... сразу голова болит.


Время собирать камни. ггг  :Smilie: 

А, если серьезно, для того, чтобы начать заниматься спортом, много не надо - только хорошие кроссовки, RunKeeper в мобильнике, и просто гулять быстрым шагом часа по 1,5 в день. Я так и делаю.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я каждый день прохожу не менее 8 км на улице, быстрым шагом... не помогает. Сказали надо бегать.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

ой, как хорошо- то ! Спасибо, одним цепляющимся меньше стало, игнор- так игнор, что-то опять меня не задело никак.  :Smilie: Лишь бы не цеплялись, а то такое впечатление, что от делать нечего бегут за всё цепляться. Где ямской? где ямской, в литературе 19 века везде много ямских. Программу школы не проходили, что ли? Каждому обьясняй, как почта и где ставилась, и почему ведомством называлась.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> мне сегодня кардиолог позвонил и сказал что в сентябре меня положат на обследование и типо лечение
> хотят полечить мою гипертонию


Ну, в наших больничках не расжиреешь.  :Smilie:  Удачно полечиться и не болеть!

----------

Буль (31.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Мне кажется наша подруга пишет с мобильного устройства (какого нибудь Андроид-телефона), поэтому очень тяжело читать. Я тоже иногда не понимаю. Приходится несколько раз перечитывать.


нет, транслит у меня так хорошо работатет.

----------


## Кузьмич

> А от кого по вашему освобождают освободительные движения


По-разному бывает... 
 Если бы не "русские захватчики", потели бы вы под кетайцами. Кстати, часть вас немалая находится там. Есть планы воевать? Или пока ослабевшая Россия - цель? Кетай не по зубам?..

----------

Фил (31.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Колчака спонсировали японцы и у них в планах было Сибирь присвоить. У китайцев тоже свои планы были на Сибирь. Но что-то пошло не так у них и ничего не вышло. Сейчас китайцы создали много предприятий на востоке и в Сибири не на свое имя и наши так или иначе потеют на них. Это называется экономический захват территорий.

----------


## Кунсанг

> лично мне конина (за исключением арбина) не нравится... но это сугубо мое субъективное
> да и последние годы элементарный вкус хошхонока бараньего перестал нравится, а раньше наслаждался как он таял во рту


Шутка с местного квна - почему в Бурятии нет слонов? Потому что буряты сделали бы слоновий хошхоног, а это ни в какие рамки не лезет.

----------


## Кунсанг

Кстати где Колчак золото спрятал? Есть байка что оно в Байкале.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Колчака спонсировали японцы и у них в планах было Сибирь присвоить. У китайцев тоже свои планы были на Сибирь. Но что-то пошло не так у них и ничего не вышло. Сейчас китайцы создали много предприятий на востоке и в Сибири не на свое имя и наши так или иначе потеют на них. Это называется экономический захват территорий.


Тогда не вышло, да. А может, сейчас выйдет? Экономический захват, да. А потом и более другой, да. Не понимаю, о чем Доржо Дугаров надеется. Ну, не так же  :Smilie: :

----------


## Кунсанг

Вряд ли будут территориальные посягательства. Один раз была стычка с китайцами, но наши зарядили туда ракетами и все сравняли вровень.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вряд ли будут территориальные посягательства. Один раз была стычка с китайцами, но наши зарядили туда ракетами и все сравняли вровень.


Наши. Да.

----------


## Кунсанг

Про эту стычку мне рассказывал очевидец бурят служивший в то время там. Сначала китайцы снимали штаны и показывали задницы свои пограничникам, но потом они начали стрелять в нашу сторону. Началась перестрелка и китайцы тогда проверили нас на прочность. То есть это была провокация.

----------


## Кузьмич

> А кстати, тибетский язык ведь тоже относится к тюркской группе? Или у меня провал в памяти?


Неужели Вы это серьезно спрашиваете? Вы же переводчик книг !!!   ???

///FACEPALM///

----------


## Кунсанг

> Неужели Вы это серьезно спрашиваете? Вы же переводчик книг !!!   ???
> 
> ///FACEPALM///


Провал в памяти.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Наши. Да.


Не нужно разделять бурятосов и россиян. Мы приняли клятву помогать россиянам и следуем ей. На что монголы обиделись и сказали что мы предатели монгольского мира. Это очень трудный вопрос. Буряты также помогли во многом монголам в современной истории. Так что все ровно.

----------

Кузьмич (31.08.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Чуть не упал со стула ;оказывается тема "Тхеравадины объединяйтесь" имеет уже 12с лишним тысяч просмотров и чуть-ли не  ставит рекорд по  количеству просмотревших ,а на самом деле было не более 12 человек на этих скайп-конференциях .А эта тема уже 3т просмотров и будет так-же 2-3 человек.

----------

Фил (31.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> вы- сами решили стать переводчиком синхронистом, после иняза, но  есть ещё спецподготовка настоящих переводчиков-синхронистов, в СССР такое было. У вас , думаю, всё-таки последовательный перевод, вы не похожи на синхрониста.
> 
> Сейчас в России переводчиков -синхронистов очень мало. Синхронистов привозят обычно из европы или США. Я не вижу нигде переводческих факультетов. В европе и США есть переводческие факультеты , просто иняз в России готвоит преподавателей иностранных языков. Это- другая специальность , если ещё и пединтститут, то вообще считайте, подготвока учителей школ. Все в России после педов и пошли в переводчики.


Гляньте сайт mahayana.ru. Раздел аудиолекции. Я курсов специальных не проходила, но так само собой получилось, что 1998 году в Германии, Шневердинген, спервые синхронила Далай-ламу. Не с тибетского, с английского. И с тех пор, посчитайте, сколько лет прошло. 

А Дулма Шагдаровна Шагдарова -- моя хорошая знакомая и довольно влиятельный человек. Наверное, до сих пор. Живёт в Москве. Иностранными языками не владеет.

----------


## Кунсанг

Так кто же Дулма Шагдаровна. Или спец синхронист или не владеет вообще языками.

----------

Нико (31.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Так кто же Дулма Шагдаровна. Или спец синхронист или не владеет вообще языками.


Наверное это не так уже важно. Для мировой революции, по кр. мере.

----------


## Fyodor

> Бао, можно все лингвистические сообщения в этой теме перенести в раздел монгольского языка в лингвистическом разделе? А то такой сплошной офф-топ.


+1
И ещё бурято-монгольский национализм убрать куда-нибудь надо.
Вместе со сказками про "могущества монголов" и "монголы объединятся и сокрушат окончательно всех прочих". 

Всех проблем у монголов - ПоДоСокрушать всех этих ... прочих   :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (31.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я закрываю тему, сплошной офф-топ.
Про встречу в У-Удэ будет другая.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Закрыл

----------

